Ask HN: Is anybody using PyPy interpreter for big data, or machine learning? - truth_seeker
======
hotdox
PyPy2.7 is very good for preprocessing tasks not delegated to C code. On one
of them I got 2x speed improvement without code rewrite. For some reason
PyPy3* is slower than CPython. It has less sense if we talk about using
sklearn. Python here not doing any work, it just calls C-modules.

